
Mac designer: Samsung phone fooled me  - recoiledsnake
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57488359-37/mac-designer-samsung-phone-fooled-me/
======
Posibyte
Sometimes I, too, wake up with a brain injury.

------
DigitalSea
The so-called designer in question here is being paid to lie or is sticking up
for Apple because she a) used to work for Apple and b) most likely have stock
in Apple. How can someone confuse any of Samsung's phones with an iPhone? The
screens are sized differently, different logos, the Samsung phones have
multiple buttons in comparison to the one button on an iPhone.

Each and every day in this court case Apple are losing credibility and looking
ridiculous in the process, this won't end well for them due to their biased
"experts" tainting their case.

~~~
taligent
So-called designer ? Susan Kare is the most famous icon designer of all time.

And she was tasked with analysing ONLY the user interface. So whether the
phone has different logos or extra buttons is irrelevant.

~~~
bavcyc
I used the iPhone for 6 months (work phone) and purchased a Samsung model as a
replacement (in the 2 weeks).

I'm not sure how you could confuse the 2 phones. The functionality of the two
are different enough that confusing the two is difficult.

If the similarity is based on icons and using icons to open programs, wasn't
this done at PARC? Or the original Mac? I'd think those are both prior art, or
possibly even the Palm PDAs.

At this point I'm not sure which phone I like better, both tend to work which
is my main requirement.

~~~
bavcyc
Look at the LG Prada, released late 2006 -early 2007, has/had a similar home
screen to the screen shown in the article that was used for the patent.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LG_Prada>

I think multiple paths have led to similar (not copied) phones.

------
georgemcbay
I'm not that big a fan of Kare's work (shh, don't tell my ex-chumby
coworkers), but I can't fault her here.

I've touched on this in another HN post, but I'm a big Android fan/booster who
dislikes Apple for a lot of their business practices. Having said that, I also
think Samsung is actually somewhat toxic for the Android community in that
anyone with a bit of common sense can see that they do, in fact, borrow a bit
too much from Apple with their hardware designs and custom UI skin look.

This is bad for the wider Android ecosystem because it gives some truth to
Apple's claims that "Android" rips off the iPhone/iPad even though IMO the
core Android UI/UX stands on its own merits and in many ways bests the
somewhat aging UX of the iPhone. What little soapbox Apple has to stand on is
primarily due to Samsung being both unwilling to roll with standard Android UI
and also lacking their own design talent capable of doing much other than
badly copying Apple.

As a former iPhone 3G user who went Android with the Droid I thought for years
that Apple was completely full of shit with their anti-Android stuff, but a
few months ago I actually used a friend's Samsung Android phone for the first
time and my opinion changed fairly drastically when I saw how blatantly it
copied the iPhone 3G in terms of form factor and general look. This likeness
went far beyond "Apple thinks they own the rectangle", but sadly because
Samsung is so shameless, those claims actually end up having more weight than
they should.

